# Common Lizard (Animated)



## ChrisA (Dec 10, 2010)

One a couple of merged to animated shots from the Summer.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 10, 2010)

Wished you could attract it out to some clutter-free zone 

Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting idea.  I like what youve come up with and I think the 'clutter' we all call nature is okay here.  Its a shame about that bad clone out on the leaf to the upper right of the lizards head.  Other than that, I like it.

Mark


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 10, 2010)

The cloned out leaf above his head is animated as well..lol


----------



## EricD (Dec 10, 2010)

Very cool trick, would be curious how that is done!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 10, 2010)

Markw said:


> Interesting idea.  I like what youve come up with and I think the 'clutter' we all call nature is okay here.
> Mark



Actually i did not mean the lizard must appear as if on a table top;  but there are so many criss-cross elements and much colour similarity too.... i desired there is enough contrast between surrounding and the creature; of course, i know it is not always in our hand too...that was only a desire, so to say (this should never be treated as a bad retort)

Regards


----------



## ChrisA (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I noticed that leaf as well.  I've not cloned anything out, just a bad match up in CS5 when using the auto align layers.

That's how I did it, couple of shots auto aligned in CS5.  Then saved as two images, then load both and animate.  

As for the background, for this lizard it's the best I could do.


----------

